# Going Pheasant Hunting



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking forward to Saturdays Pheasant Opener at Noon CST.

Saturday appears to be a pleasant day. Going to give it a try
even though we haven't seen much Pheasant activity.

Good Luck to everyone and be Safe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice shotgun. Even though I dont own one I have hunted with and always admired the traditional side by side. I trecked many a mile with my father in laws Stevens 311. I never could figure that gun out. The modified barrel measured more open than the full choke barrel, but it patterned tighter. I always killed more birds with that old gun then my friends walking with me who carried pumps and autos. My theory is they either rushed their shots and missed or their third shot the birds were out of range. It was a must for them to empty their gun. I have been shooting an 870 for years, but I notice I rarely get that third shot off. Maybe Im just slow, but I dont like feathers flying and birds not dropping. Often when I walked with others I would pull the trigger on an empty chamber so the slide racked quicker, and carry two in the magazine. I never felt handicappers.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the Neat story. I am not a very good shot
with Shotguns. With the above Ruger SxS, it is the only one I've
hit with, only because of the Choke Selections.

I believe there is a Skeet (1st shot/Left Bbl) and Improved Cylinder
(2nd shot/pull of the trigger/Right Bbl) screw-in chokes.

I will also be bringing my Great Uncle's Winchester Mdl 12 Pump Shotgun
Field/Farmer Grade 12ga. Thought it would be Nostalgic and maybe
give it a try. It is Full Choke and I have never hit anything with it.

Currently planning on going to a non-disclosed secret area way North
of Aberdeen, out of everyone's way.

Good luck to all going Pheasant Hunting.

Just a picture of a Win Mdl 37A Single Shot 12ga.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I didn't have any luck. Only saw three Pheasants. One the first day,
and two the second day before the Bad Weather moved in.

They were too far away, and flew off when they sensed trouble coming.

Later


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Got one on opening weekend with my old Model 17 Remington 20 gauge, for sentimental sake - Grandfathers gun

The next day I got two with the old Model 12 - Father's first shotgun he bought.

So I can't complain too much so far as there hasn't been much effort in it. Cooped up now in quarantine.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I have been shooting an 870 for years, but I notice I rarely get that third shot off. Maybe Im just slow, but I dont like feathers flying and birds not dropping. Often when I walked with others I would pull the trigger on an empty chamber so the slide racked quicker, and carry two in the magazine. I never felt handicappers.


You are just slow. Firing that third shell is a must.


----------



## beelbug (2 mo ago)

blhunter3 said:


> You are just slow. Firing that third shell is a must.


That third shot almost never works for me... but this year I was lucky


----------



## beelbug (2 mo ago)

I think Ill be retiring the old 870 ive had for almost 30 years, kind of like my dad's 725 Feather


----------

